# Vivid Racing | 10% off your order!! Limited time only



## VividRacing (Sep 18, 2003)

*Vivid Racing Presents: 10% off your total order!!*

[email protected] | +1.480.966.3040 x226 | www.vividracing.com

I am proud to offer a 10% discount to forum members. Shoot me an email or PM with what your looking for and your shipping address and I'll get right back to you with a total price. 
Even if you don't see what you're looking for on the list, I may still be able to get it for you. There is no coupon code to enter on the site










*Brands we carry*
BBS Wheels
034 Motorsport
Neuspeed
NewSouth Performance
Forge Motorsport
Vorsteiner
Southbend Clutches
Rieger
CTS Turbo
Rotiform Wheels
CCW
Corsa
Armytrix
Clutch Master
Wavetrac 
Volk Racing
Rays Engineering
Swift Springs
Milltek
Seibon Carbon Fiber
aFe
Work Wheels
AST Suspension
BC Racing
And many more...

*DISCOUNT EXCLUSIONS*
-Not available on clearance items
-Shipping charges are not discounted
-Due to restrictions set by manufacturers, some products may be ineligible
-Not available on products already on sale

*Ordering:*

*Email*
You can place your order through email to [email protected]

*Phone*:
You can reach me directly by calling +1.480.966.3040 x226 to place your order over the phone.

*Payment Methods*:
- Credit/Debit Cards (Visa, MasterCard, Discover, American Express)
- PayPal 
- Bank Wire
- Bill Me Later
- AZ Orders will incur 7.8% sales tax
- All international orders (outside of US and Canada) require Bank Wire or PayPal

*Shipping*:
We have very competitive worldwide shipping rates. Most orders leave via FedEx, however we do use UPS, DHL, and various freight companies. The most efficient shipping method takes precedence. Expedited shipping is available by request.

*Hours of Operation*: We do not observe Daylight Savings Time in Arizona
March-October: M-F 9am-6pm PST
November-February: M-F 8am-5pm PST
We are closed for business Saturday and Sunday

*Contact Information*:
Phone: 480.966.3040 x226
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.vividracing.com

Please feel free to contact me via PM, Email, or Phone if you have any questions.


----------

